# Cocoa 1992-2009 RIP



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Cocoa was NOT a Shepherd, though we never told her... 

She has been the Head Nazi here for many years, keeping all the big dogs in line, and correcting them if they dared escape from the yard. She developed a cough from an enlarged heart pressing on the trachea some time ago, and yesterday the meds no longer gave her relief and allowed her to breathe comfortably. Today we made that sad journey to the rainbow bridge as she passed in my arms. 

Good nite and good journey ******.. aka as the Housatonic River Rat. You were loved beyond what I ever dreamed...


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

RIP Cocoa - you keep those dogs straight at the Bridge!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm sorry you lost Cocoa. Wow, 17 years is a pretty good run.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaI'm sorry you lost Cocoa. Wow, 17 years is a pretty good run.


My thoughts exactly.................. I also thought, a GSD living that long, WOW !

What a cutie & so sorry for your loss, but to have 17 yrs to enjoy her, that's great.








dear Cocoa


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

How lucky you were to have been able to share Cocoa's life for 17 years - she's a cute little thing. My condolences to you and all who loved her.








Rest in peach little Cocoa!!!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

That is a great picture - she looks cute and quite the feisty character.

I am very sorry for your loss - our dogs are all special however, 17 years is a large chunk of anyone's life and I am glad she got to spend it with you.

RIP Cocoa


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

RIP sweet one


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Such a cute dog, beautiful coloring.


----------

